# Zoo Babies Cincinnati Ohio



## jlykins (May 6, 2008)

Zoo Babies starts this weekend. I will be there saturday 5-10 if anyone wants to hook up down there, let me know.  Also on 5-29 there will be a "professional" local photographer there with roughly $20k in lenses for loan if anyone is interested. All you have to bring is a license and he will let you barrow whatever you need. He will have Cannon and Nikon stuff.


----------



## Renair (May 7, 2008)

Thats a really good idea for Zoo's.  Pay a guy to come in, let people borrow lenses, use credit cards for deposits with ID and let the people perhaps make a donation to the zoo for the use......


----------

